# 3XM v AXM v C50



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Its that time of the year that one gets the itch for next years project! Always wanted a C50 as pretty much everyone who has ridden one says its the best all rounder which is what I am looking for. Anyway to cut a long story short a friend works for Eddy's disty (in continent) and he can get me a good discount so started looking and came across AXM - I have never owned or ridden a Merckx, my current fleet is a campy/ultegra mix Colnago Altain (steel) for daily training runs and turbo, DA dressed Colnago MXL for Sundays and a Look KG241 with record and Fulcrum 3's for sporty weekends.

Would be interested to hear from anyone that has ridden both the AXM (or 3XM) & the C50, I did see one review on RBR which happens to be from a guy who had a C50 too but then that seems to be the only review so don't want to blow so much money on a single review specially since C50 has over 30 - unfortunately I am unable to take either for a test ride. I am 42 and weigh 200 lbs.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

opinion on c-50: I am 58 ride 200 miles a week all year long, have a custom 20 year old sl steel bike with campy love it. I now have a brand new Derosa Aluminum-carbon mix with campy, best bike ever rode. I have had a C-50 for two years with dura ace. I like the dura ace but the new campy is better period. For the c-50 it is a beautiful perfectly finished frame flawless! I love to look at it. It handles like no other, the ride is compliant but nothing like a steel bike; on big bumps you feel it. It lacks in my opinion stiffness and is not as solid as my derosa. For the money and I got mine all new for $4800, there are better bikes, try to ride one before the plunge, I was slightly disappointed I weigh 196 maybe all the accolades are from lighter folks. try a 585 Look or a Time vxr both excellent and my Derosa Macro is the bomb, only paid $800 for the frame...........................hope this helps....ciclisto.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have half an eye on a 585 as well as the new Pinarello prince but then didn't want to make the list too long. I can see where you are coming from, I recently took my Colnago Altain to the road for the first time and found that I prefer the Altain's solid and comfortable ride best of all, obviously heavier but its in flatlands in the area I use so no hills to worry about which means I also have no idea of how it handles on fast descends. I actually prefer the Altain to the MXL which has a little too much zing for my liking - the look is a faster quicker handling and more comfortable than the MXL, I guess I am looking for something that feels as solid and comfortable as the Altain and handles as good as the Look while being on the light side for the mountains. BTW 3XM is no longer in Eddy's 08 range so I guess thats out eventhough I did meet a cat 1 racer who spent last season on one as said its the best frame he has ever had which surprised me a little as I thought of it as a comfy frame (his previous was a Look 481 I think) - he does over 20k miles per year.


----------



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)

If I short money now, I will sell my C50 but keep my Eddy merckx Mx Leader !


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*to LLP*

curious if your MX Leader is a 1997-1998 vintage, I've the same one in color, paint scheme, decal placement, etc. I bought mine in 1998, but I believe it was a '97 model, stunning bike I might add.


----------



## LLP (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes ! My MX Leader is 1996 with the modern parts ! Thanks !


----------

